# Helene Fischer "Medley" HD @ Schlager des Monats 04.01.2019



## congo64 (4 Jan. 2019)

*vom Album BEST OF auf Platz 8 im Dezember*

ImageNetz.de - We host everything!

https://www.fastshare.org/download/HFmedleyHD20190104.mp4


----------



## Bowes (4 Jan. 2019)

:klasse: *congo.
Vielen Dank für das wundervolle Video von der hübsche Helene.*


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2019)

schönen Dank


----------



## Storm_Animal (5 Jan. 2019)

Dankeschön


----------



## kamy (5 Jan. 2019)

:WOW: sexy :WOW::thx:


----------



## hsvmann (7 Jan. 2019)

Helene ist einfach eine Bombe, sowas von sexy :thx:


----------



## hansa (7 Jan. 2019)

:thx: für die wunderbare Helene :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gunnar86 (15 Jan. 2019)

Danke für Helene.


----------

